# Chevy Volt Lithium Battery 2kWh - 48v



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

Chevy Volt Lithium Battery 2kWh - 48v On Ebay

Price: $400.00 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/164904481659?


----------

